# Problème Apple Watch Imessage



## shadow3105 (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je viens vers vous pour un petit renseignement. J'ai de gros soucis de synchronisation au niveau des iMessages et de mon Apple Watch. De temps en temps, je ne recois pas les messages sur mon Apple Watch alors que je suis chez moi ( connecté en WIFI ) et portable dans la poche.

Comment résoudre cela ? 

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## tval (15 Janvier 2016)

Je pense que tu dois refaire une nouvelle syncro restore ta montre et configure la comme une nouvelle


----------



## Vanton (23 Janvier 2016)

De toute façon ça marche quand ça veut... Ça fait beaucoup de yoyo. J'ai toujours eu pas mal de soucis avec les notifications, alors que j'ai changé de watch et de tel entre temps. C'est juste pas un produit fini...


----------



## fousfous (23 Janvier 2016)

Le plus simple c'est juste d'éteindre et réalumer les notifications de messages et tout repart bien


----------



## Vanton (23 Janvier 2016)

Avant oui mais maintenant ça ne marche plus. Enfin pour moi en tout cas.


----------



## fousfous (24 Janvier 2016)

Ça fait depuis longtemps que j'ai plus eu ce problème aussi


----------

